# Wo bestellt ihr E-Motoren?



## gaomichael (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wo bestellt ihr normalerweise Elektromotoren? 

Bei Google finde ich leide kein vernüftiges Ergebnis.

Vielen Dank.

Michael


----------



## Sockenralf (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

www. sondermeier.de

Das ist unser Haus-und-Hof-Lieferant, der eingentlich ales liefern kann.

Manchmal kaufen wir auch direkt beim Hersteller (je nachdem, wer eben der günstigere ist)


MfG


----------



## nico (6 Mai 2010)

http://www.emz.de/


----------



## CNC840D (6 Mai 2010)

www.dentgmbh.de


----------



## gaomichael (6 Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreiche Antworte!

Michael


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (6 Mai 2010)

Schlag doch einfach mal die gelben Seiten deines Ortes auf und such nach Elektromaschinenbauer oder Elektromotorenservice.. gibts normalerweise in jedem Ort...

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

